# Stunning display of wild flowers in the Bearpit



## JTG (Jun 11, 2008)

If anyone's been through the Bearpit (aka St James Barton roundabout) lately, they can't have failed to notice the sea of wild flowers that has sprung up on the side nearest the Full Moon.

I can't believe the council were imaginative enough to plan this, nor that these flowers appeared by chance. Has there been a spot of guerilla gardening going on?

Whatever it is, it's really good to see, go have a look if you haven't already


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah, spotted that the other day, partly cos so many people had stopped to look at them. Blatantly not the council, top guerilla gardening.


----------



## JTG (Jun 11, 2008)

compare this to the flower displays in castle park and elsewhere - all planned out and ripped up once the flowers have wilted.

I know which I prefer


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2008)

remember when they planted those pretty flowers on turbo island and on the steps of westmorland house?


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 23, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> yeah, spotted that the other day, partly cos so many people had stopped to look at them. Blatantly not the council, top guerilla gardening.



Turns out it was the council after all.

http://www.epost.co.uk/displayNode....me=yes&more_nodeId1=221340&contentPK=20928711


----------



## hermitical (Jun 24, 2008)

other half told me that the same sort of flowers have been planted somewhere on Stapleton Road


----------



## Serotonin (Jun 30, 2008)

Some worthy on Indymedia posted a huge post about geurilla gardening and nature reclaiming capitalism.

Looks a bit of a tosser now that the council have come out and said they did it.
Fair play to the council.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 30, 2008)

people that my wife work with talked to a council worker who said he was doing this in his lunch breaks, so not official BCC council policy!


----------



## Serotonin (Jul 1, 2008)

Man in the pubs best friends sisters wifes dog.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 1, 2008)

up yours


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 10, 2008)

It was official council policy - go check the amusing bim thread.
Prejudice is never pretty, least of all amongst those who go on the most.
Have to say I had assumed it was some osrt of spontaneous growth due to council neglect - I am glad I was wrong.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 10, 2008)

JTG said:


> Whatever it is, it's really good to see, go have a look if you haven't already



Photos then!!! For those of us that can't go and look 

I could send you some wild flower seeds to add to the mix if you like


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 10, 2008)

Go check bim - some there i think.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 10, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Go check bim - some there i think.



What is bim??  Bristol something something I'm guessing.


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2008)

Bristol Indymedia - a website Zaskar is very familiar with:

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2005/06/315041.html


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> Bristol Indymedia - a website Zaskar is very familiar with:
> 
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2005/06/315041.html



I really think you need to move on...


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuck off.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 15, 2008)

Make me sweetie !

Perhaps we can avoid any more public vulgarity, PM me abuse - thats nicer for everyone.

Now block me (please)


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Make me sweetie !
> 
> Perhaps we can avoid any more public vulgarity, PM me abuse - thats nicer for everyone.
> 
> Now block me (please)



aren't you that person that grasses people up to the cops...?


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 15, 2008)

Only criminal morons - dont you?
I got burgled last month - I reported them - thay got caught - do I feel bad - nope.
I also got arrested a few months back for being a crim - am I complaining - nope.

The flowers still look nice - dont they ?


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Make me sweetie !
> 
> Perhaps we can avoid any more public vulgarity, PM me abuse - thats nicer for everyone.
> 
> Now block me (please)



What, and miss getting your lovely PMs? No chance.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 15, 2008)

Make your mind up - that isnt what you said last time, and you should see some you sent me  - talk about uncouth.  So good I kept them, and then at least some of your vile spume was not inflicted on everyone.

Now I really think you need to move on.  I know you are not really a bad person, just prone to monomania clearly.

I will say no more about this matter at all.  You bore me, a fatal crime for someone so plain.

If you want to go over the whole ridiculous affair go start a thead and I will be happy to drone on endlessly and repetitivley.

Best not feed the little trolette. ( miss whiplash??? Tis but nary a tickle )

No more.

Take care 'Geri'. x.


----------



## Geri (Jul 16, 2008)

Put up or shut up Zaskar.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 20, 2008)

Put up with you?  Dont hold your breath sweetie, no do! ;-)


----------

